# The “3” Schwinn Violet colors from the 60’s



## 60sstuff (Oct 5, 2022)

I have in my Stingray collection examples of the 3 shades of Violet Schwinn offered within a three year span.

A 1964 Opal Violet - two photos
A 1965 Violet - two photos
A 1966 Violet with the Bronze Flek - three photos.

Althought the lighting is different on these bikes your still able to see the difference.
In person the colors are very different.

The FA has no Bronze Flek in the paint,
The KB defiantly has the Flek in the paint. Two pics of the guard really show it, especially the flash shot.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Oct 5, 2022)

60sstuff said:


> I have in my Stingray collection examples of the 3 shades of Violet Schwinn offered within a three year span.
> 
> A 1964 Opal Violet - two photos
> A 1965 Violet - two photos
> ...



It is like going to Stingray school, looking forward to graduation when we get to ride around on all your bikes hahahah


----------



## Oldbikeguy1960 (Oct 5, 2022)

60sstuff said:


> I have in my Stingray collection examples of the 3 shades of Violet Schwinn offered within a three year span.
> 
> A 1964 Opal Violet - two photos
> A 1965 Violet - two photos
> ...



Man, I sure am glad that you are not one of the guys on here that are pissed at me every time i may share something. I really appreciate your posts and you have always been good to talk to.
You have shared more than one bit of info like this that I can now own in my storehouse of useful information.
I appreciate members like you.
Thanks man, Rob


----------



## 60sstuff (Oct 5, 2022)

Oldbikeguy1960 said:


> Man, I am sure glad you are no
> 
> Man, I sure am glad that you are not one of the guys on here that are pissed at me every time i may share something. I really appreciate your posts and you have always been good to talk to.
> You have shared more than one bit of info like this that I can now own in my storehouse of useful information.
> ...



Mr. Oldbikeguy1960,

Thank you for that praise, I appreciate that!

I love the old Stingrays and have been researching them for decades, so sharing what knowledge I have with others is just part of this neat hobby.

Take care, Chris


----------



## GTs58 (Oct 5, 2022)

That bronze fleck is cool. Nice shots that actually show it! 👍


----------



## Drosentreter (Oct 5, 2022)

Could you maybe get all 3 lined up for a shot? I can tell the color difference in the pic, but I wonder how stark it is when side by side.


----------



## Sparkplug (Oct 5, 2022)

The paint color has been just one of the things that has been fouling me up on the restoration of my 1967 Deluxe Stingray. If I could impose on your knowledge, do you know which shade and type was used in 1967?  And where I can get the paint. Thanks!


----------



## Oldbikeguy1960 (Oct 6, 2022)

60sstuff said:


> Mr. Oldbikeguy1960,
> 
> Thank you for that praise, I appreciate that!
> 
> ...



As do I! Saw my first one, a Violet unknown year to a 9 year old in 1969. Never owned one Violet myself but I built built my first Stingray from street pile parts in 1973 and seldom looked back.
We all did for a while when cars came along.
It wasn't girls, I could always fit a girl on a Stingray or other musclebike but a blown Hemi only seemed to slow me down. Still I built bikes for others and sold a few back when a complete Krate was only worth about $500 in like new condition.
Then one day in 2011 I woke up and wanted my December 1971 Disc Brake Orange Krate back and about $2k later I had one 95% finished.
A year or so later after my best friend (and brothers dad) died and I had to sell it to help with funeral costs. The buyer, whom I had sold over 2000 bikes to when I lost the lease to my planned museum due to the Lessors bankruptcy, was at that time a well known seller and dismantler of all bikes. He tried to buy it before and knew I was selling for some dire reason. He beat me up on the price until I finally got a number that paid for most of the costs. I never got past that with him.
Now a rear wheel costs more than the whole bike cost to build to almost new in 2013 so it probably will not happen again.
My brother gave me his 1968 Apple Krate for the museum, and felt so bad I wouldn't sell it instead of my Orange Krate he refused to take it back. It is in my restore shed now waiting for time and money to put it back like it was when he got it at 8 years old (or better).
Thanks for the respect and I hope I didnt hijack the thread. One member says I do so every time I post so If so I apologize in advance man.
Thanks, Rob


----------



## nick tures (Oct 6, 2022)

those are incredible !!


----------



## mrg (Oct 6, 2022)

@60sstuff, How long was the Violet Flek and other bronze flek colors used?


----------



## 60sstuff (Oct 7, 2022)

Sparkplug said:


> The paint color has been just one of the things that has been fouling me up on the restoration of my 1967 Deluxe Stingray. If I could impose on your knowledge, do you know which shade and type was used in 1967?  And where I can get the paint. Thanks!



Sparkplug and mrg,

I’m not sure how long, or what all the colors used the New Bronze Fleck that started in 1966.
I only own 2 1966 Stingrays and they are both late builds (the above Radiant Violet KB and a Radiant Coppertone LB below).
The LB is a lead up to the 1967 model year so that indicates the Bronze Fleck probably continued in ‘67.
Although it’s difficult to see the Bronze in the Coppertone paint, it’s visible in a few of my photos.

My 1970 Schwinn catalog is showing the “Flek” enamel in various colors.

It would be nice the see other examples of nice Original Factory paint on the ‘66 and newer Stingrays in the three colors Schwinn mentions.

Or maybe some of you Facebook people could inquire with all the experts over there on this ”Bronze Fleck” matter.


----------



## indycycling (Oct 7, 2022)

Great post again, thanks much!

Same Reporter article on FB Classic Stingray page, coincidentally, just posted this week about the bronze fleck and introduction for those 3 colors in 66.  That's all I've seen, no color shots to compare the paint, but great to know there are 3 Violet shades - thanks!


----------



## 60sstuff (Oct 7, 2022)

indycycling said:


> Great post again, thanks much!
> 
> Same Reporter article on FB Classic Stingray page, coincidentally, just posted this week about the bronze fleck and introduction for those 3 colors in 66.  That's all I've seen, no color shots to compare the paint, but great to know there are 3 Violet shades - thanks!



What a coincidence 🙄


----------



## indycycling (Oct 7, 2022)

60sstuff said:


> What a coincidence 🙄



LOL, looks like you both posted on Wednesday, he's also a member here, sure you know him. He's admin on that page and posts a lot of great historical info like Reporter articles, bike ads, and many of his great collection.  As I've said to you personally in the past, your posts are the very best i've seen anywhere, really appreciate and look forward to each new one that comes out!


----------



## 60sstuff (Oct 7, 2022)

indycycling said:


> LOL, looks like you both posted on Wednesday, he's also a member here, sure you know him. He's admin on that page and posts a lot of great historical info like Reporter articles, bike ads, and many of his great collection.  As I've said to you personally in the past, your posts are the very best i've seen anywhere, really appreciate and look forward to each new one that comes out!



indycycling,

Thanks!

I’m keeping my allegiance to the CABE, as I don’t care much for FB in general.


----------



## indycycling (Oct 7, 2022)

60sstuff said:


> indycycling,
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> I’m keeping my allegiance to the CABE, as I don’t care much for FB in general.



Oh, I know! you are a cornerstone of Stingrays here. One advantage to the CABE are the huge, high resolution photos, they really make your posts stand out. 

I need to spend more time here regularly, i'm trying to get in the habit. Have a great weekend Chris, thanks


----------



## Sparkplug (Oct 7, 2022)

Thanks 60sstuff. It has been about 50 years so I can’t remember if there were bronze flecks  in the paint on my 1967. I was into cars  and trucks from 6 years old and I would pay attention to paint colors and shades. I do have one spot on the forks that still has the original paint on it. I’ll need to dig them out and take a photo and submit it for examination. May be there is a big enough spot to tell.


----------



## Wheelee (Oct 13, 2022)

60sstuff,
As always (decades) I appreciate your vast contributions to this hobby and the effort it takes to research.  
A couple more data points; 
June 69 (FE) Slik Chik with Violet Flek paint 
October 1970 (KF) Sting Ray with Campus Green Flek paint.

Bill


----------



## 60sstuff (Oct 14, 2022)

Wheelee said:


> 60sstuff,
> As always (decades) I appreciate your vast contributions to this hobby and the effort it takes to research.
> A couple more data points;
> June 69 (FE) Slik Chik with Violet Flek paint
> ...



Hi Bill,
Yes, it’s been decades that we have collected and discussed the Stingrays.
Thank you for more data on the Flek paint.
Thanks for the compliment!
Chris.


----------



## 60sstuff (Oct 14, 2022)

I recently did a complete service to my ‘66 Violet as I’ve been riding it more and it wasn’t as smooth as it should be.

I removed all the old nasty grease from all 9 bearings with lacquer thinner and repacked the bearings and rear hub with ParkTool Polylube grease. What a difference!

This tear down allowed me to verify dates and fasteners on this ‘66. Everything is legit on this Survivor.


----------



## Sparkplug (Oct 15, 2022)

Well, here are the best photos of the remaining original paint on my April 1967 Deluxe Stingray. I don’t see the flecks in the paint.


----------



## 60sstuff (Oct 17, 2022)

Sparkplug,

I‘m not sure what you have there?
Just out of curiosity, what is the stamped date at the inside bottom of fork?


----------



## 60sstuff (Oct 17, 2022)

My KB Violet Stingray is ready to roll.

This ‘66 Deluxe is a duplicate to the New one I had as a 12 year old back in Illinois. That’s the reason I purchased this KB in 1999.
The last thing I remember about my Original ‘66 was painting it fluorescent green with a rattle can and homemade fork extensions.
Then the automobile took over my interest.

Notice on my Original Stingray a Whitewall Yellow Oval Slik. I had to have a Slik. Those were the coolest tire ever!
Also, colored hand grips.


----------



## 60sstuff (Oct 17, 2022)

Now 56 years later, still a kid.


----------



## nick tures (Oct 17, 2022)

nice bike, i like the mustang to !! looks like a 65-66 ?


----------



## Sparkplug (Oct 17, 2022)

60sstuff said:


> Sparkplug,
> 
> I‘m not sure what you have there?
> Just out of curiosity, what is the stamped date at the inside bottom of fork?



The photos are of the fork tube where there was overspray when they painted the forks. I don't see any flecks in the paint.


----------



## jammer (Oct 17, 2022)

At least now we know what you look like after all these years! Nice concrete work also. Thanks for all the help you've given me over the years. You've seen my MB Violet, very similar but with a two speed and '67 bars.


----------



## 60sstuff (Oct 17, 2022)

nick tures said:


> nice bike, i like the mustang to !! looks like a 65-66 ?



Nick,
That’s my Dads ‘65 Mustang and my Moms ‘67 Buick Wildcat.


----------



## 60sstuff (Oct 17, 2022)

jammer said:


> At least now we know what you look like after all these years! Nice concrete work also. Thanks for all the help you've given me over the years. You've seen my MB Violet, very similar but with a two speed and '67 bars.View attachment 1714918



Hey Jahmeer,

Beautiful Violet Deluxe Blue band.

So an MB (Dec. ‘66), basically a 67. Are those turn down / fastback bars dated?
Those bars first came out in mid-year ‘66.
They came on the first Stick Shift Stingrays (3 speed) like my Coppertone.


----------



## jammer (Oct 17, 2022)

Yeah, I figured it was a 67 model. It’s been so long since I had it apart to detail it I can’t remember about the handlebar date. I’ll have to take a peak soon. 
  I took that picture right after I detailed it. The spot behind it has had nice landscaping for years now, of course here in Michigan the plants have run their course for the year, peak fall colors about now but way overrated compared to Cali.


----------



## 60sstuff (Oct 17, 2022)

jammer said:


> Yeah, I figured it was a 67 model. It’s been so long since I had it apart to detail it I can’t remember about the handlebar date. I’ll have to take a peak soon.
> I took that picture right after I detailed it. The spot behind it has had nice landscaping for years now, of course here in Michigan the plants have run their course for the year, peak fall colors about now but way overrated compared to Cali.o



Look at my dirt. It’s so dry out here and we are doing everything we can to conserve water, so dirt it is.

I was born, raised in Illinois and sure miss the fall colors.


----------



## nick tures (Oct 17, 2022)

60sstuff said:


> Nick,
> That’s my Dads ‘65 Mustang and my Moms ‘67 Buick Wildcat.



Very cool !


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Oct 18, 2022)

60sstuff said:


> Now 56 years later, still a kid.
> 
> View attachment 1714406
> 
> ...



Chris, this along with pic of you on your bike as a kid needs to go to the thread "Cabers and their childhood rides"


----------



## Dbike (Oct 18, 2022)

I always thought the violet was an attractive color.


----------



## 60sstuff (Oct 21, 2022)

More Opal Violet on an October 7, 1964 Super Deluxe.

Gorgeous color.


----------

